# Repairing pits and rough spots



## dcormann (Mar 24, 2009)

About a year ago I removed wallpaper from the kitchen and tried to sand down any pits and rough edges. Due to my inexperience as a homeowner I then went ahead and just painted this awful yellow on the walls(wife's idea). Because of my shotty job the pits and rough edges are still really visable through this yellow paint.

A year has gone by and I have a few days set aside to get this taken care of. However I don't know the steps. Should I prime first and then sand? What kind of primer do I use? What course sandpaper would you recommend? What's the best way to get these pits out of the sheet rock? Is it just sanding or should I be spackling and sanding down? The problem is the pits cover a really large area and spackling the entire kitchen is just impossible.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, 

Follow these steps:

1. Lightly sand the entire wall
2. Apply Drywall Compound to smooth out the pits and rough edges, lightly sanding between coats. Each coat should overlap the previous. Remember, it's easier to apply compound than remove it.
3. Lightly finish sand the Drywall Compound (150 to 220 grit)
4. Prime the entire wall
5. Touch up and sand the remaining pits.
6. Prime the touch ups.
7. Lightly sand the entire primed surface
8. Repaint.


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Set a work light oblique to the wall surface while sanding. Sand ridges out but not pits or holes. Trying to sand out low spots will just give you wavy drywall.

If you are a perfectionist, welcome to DRYWALL HELL.


----------

